# Facebook Secret Convos - the date keeps changing?



## fairy101

Hi guys,

I'm somewhat confused by the Secret Conversations app in Facebook Messenger.

I'm able to access my partner's messenger and if I go to his: > privacy > secret conversations > it shows his device and another one listed... I can't see the material (obviously because I am not on his phone) but what I don't understand is that the dates keep changing. Previously, I logged in and it showed as: First seen by this device, Jul 11. 

Well, I checked back and now it says "First seen by this device, Jul 30." 

Does this mean there is an ongoing secret conversation happening? I'm just not sure why the date keeps changing. 

Not looking for judgment, but trying to figure out if this person is cheating on me. There, I said it, and it's crushing and I just want closure.


----------



## Cookiegal

We don't generally get involved in such situations but I can point you to a link that says it's normal that it would show the current date each time you access it (toggle secret conversations on):

https://www.quora.com/On-Facebook-m...-first-time-a-secret-conversation-was-created

Is your phone an iOS or an Android?


----------



## fairy101

Cookiegal said:


> We don't generally get involved in such situations but I can point you to a link that says it's normal that it would show the current date each time you access it (toggle secret conversations on):
> 
> https://www.quora.com/On-Facebook-m...-first-time-a-secret-conversation-was-created
> 
> Is your phone an iOS or an Android?


sorry :/

it is an iOS -the latest apple iphone


----------



## fairy101

Cookiegal said:


> We don't generally get involved in such situations but I can point you to a link that says it's normal that it would show the current date each time you access it (toggle secret conversations on):
> 
> https://www.quora.com/On-Facebook-m...-first-time-a-secret-conversation-was-created
> 
> Is your phone an iOS or an Android?


I checked your link and really appreciate that. It still is a little confusing to me, but I think I get it better than previous.Thank you for your help


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

